# Not EMS but still funny



## smokey (Aug 16, 2008)

I was not around for it but, I did get to have all the details. 

So theres a 2-story apt fire, fire showing Side C level 2 with smoke side C and A... 2 young 20-something women on the porch... Ladder up and the firefighters telling them to come down. FULLY naked, they want to go back in for clothes. Medics are standing by and ready wth a sheet to cover them up, and they rather argue for about 15 minutes about going back in to find clothes than just come down the ladder and get covered with a sheet, which they finally ended up doing anyways... Seriously... IDK, I find it funny.

Or there was the guy who stole a halogen out of a Volleys car, i guess somehow got sirens (never found out how he got those) and snuck into a volley dept and stole some turn-out and played fireman with there dept till a mutual aid call where onestation dident recognize him and the other was like oh you got a new guy... Well needless to say he got caught long after when he was in an Ambulance and on his actual job (guess some warehouse) he was talking to my Fire Cap like OMG it was amazing how they did Blah this and Blah that (which was standard care, nothing fancy). My Fire Cap, being suspicious and knowing hes not a FF or EMT asked what dept hes on and called up the chief and nailed him for impersonation. Interesting situation. Funny thing where I was living theres a program, 3 months long and it gives you your FF1 and 2, Entry level driver/ops, WMD hours and EMT B... 3 months of training/schooling or long time in jail? Hmm... some people


----------

